# 1968 LeMans headlamp plate/bracket.



## BaDaBooM (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello Pontiac people.

I have been looking everywhere and cannot find this bracket or whatever it is actually called.

Problem is that I have 2 for the left side and the drivers side one does not fit at the passenger side because of the off-center hole and gap for the grill plastic.

Any info/ideas are appreciated.

BaDaBooM


----------

